# Eric Gordon signs with Houston for 4 years/$53 million



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749403112797077505
If he can stay healthy, this is a good signing to back up Harden.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

But he can't stay healthy. That's always been his problem.


----------

